# ADA 120H + 60p



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Seems a bit narcissistic on my part, why would anyone want to read what a beginner like me has to say about a planted tank. Years ago I gave it go and I was very successful at growing all sorts of unpleasant algae and some things that have probably never been discovered by science, I wish I had pictures, I guarantee you that these pictures will make you a believer in aliens from a far, far a way galaxy. I digress, I am giving it go one more time, this time it’s a bit different, I read and read and read until I read the whole internet(s), not quite, but I did read quite a bit, not that that is going to make me successful, but it will increase the odds, that along with my hard head should eventually help me grow something green other than algae and those alien things (if I fail I should sell those alien things on ebay, some fool with certainly give me $1.59 with $4.31 for shipping and handling, to recoup my losses). I should also mention that Frank from ADG has spent numerous hours answering all my questions and providing me with guidance. (Aquarium Design Group of Houston = Best customer service I have ever received). Now for the equipment; I am not going to list every little item, as most of you know what it’s needed. But in short, I ordered an ADA 120H, with an ADA filter, lighting, CO2 system, substrate and everything else I needed or thought I needed. I did look at other manufactures, including custom built tanks and the like, I decided on ADA because of the customer support from Frank at ADG. I have built my own stand and will post pictures of that for your critique. I am hoping I get my tank et’al in the next 3 weeks, I will then start taking pictures of the steps I am following, lessons learned, Etc. I will like to know if you are interested in this kind of journal, I am not claiming that you will learn anything from my writings, but I can, with a great degree or certainly say that I will make you laugh at least one time and probably cry as I write this journal from a beginners aqua-escapist (if I can call my self that) and from a failed philosophers point of view. Now I wait until I get my tank. Pictures will come soon and I hope to be of some entertainment to you.


*Updated: Immages of a prototype stand i built for the 120H. I will take some better pictures once i have the tank, etc.*





































Please let me know what you think of it


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

So i created a sandbox aquarium to play around with hardscaping, much more complicated than I originally thought, the sandbox is one of the 20L from petco tanks with a $2.50 50 pound bag of of play sand. Here is a picture of my first ever hardscape. I have lots to learn so i would really appreciate a critique. This will always be my sand box and it will not see plants, fish or water for that matter. again your critique is more than welcome. once i get the delivery of my 120-H i will start taking pictures with a better Camera, I promise.


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice. U will enjoy the ADA 120h. They are very nice.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Great stone - that big one is pretty awesome. You have the stones spaced out very evenly. Play with squishing some together and pulling some apart, layering them front to back, etc. Varying distances will make it look more natural. Also, (I know it's a practice tank, but the best techniques begin with practice!) your substrate line at the glass should be very uniform so that it doesn't distract from the scape itself. Don't be afraid of a steep slope - it adds great depth. Nice start!


----------



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

Look forward to seeing where you go with this! Love the rocks!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback, I'll rework the stones in the morning, That large stone is two stones that play well together. Ill post more pictures and again thank you for the feedback.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

i guess i could not wait until morning, here is try 2


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

Will this be a full ADA setup? That will be really nice.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Good - nice improvements! Keep playing around with it, trying new things. If you start getting frustrated, take a break. You have the benefit of time on your side, so you can walk away for a day or two, then try again. Keep track of what you do with pictures, then pick the ones you like best! Remember that a 120-H is pretty tall, so you need to make sure it fills the space. Keep it up!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Wwh2694 said:


> Will this be a full ADA setup? That will be really nice.


Yes sir, everything but the stand. I had to build a stand that matched the mid century modern look of my home


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Hate the 120-H!! :flick::icon_smil

jB


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Jason, I have read your site verbatim (no kidding). Thank you for all the great information and inspiration, you guys make it seem easy. Also those tutorials on making an ADA style stand are priceless. I build my own as well. Ill post pictures. I like my stand as much as I do the tank.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

ok, here is my last try for a couple of days, i am still not connecting with it.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Pull the fourth stone from the left and squish it together a bit. Try using 5 stones instead of six.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

will do, thank you, should i squish to the left or to the right?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm almost positive he means the left. Definitely seeing improvements every time you give it a shot, so keep at it until you love it, you'll get there, you're already quite close. Generally speaking, rock groups should be odd numbers. This isn't ALWAYS true though.

BTW, 120H is my favorite non-special order ADA tank, amazing dimensions. I'm jealous.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

If you remove the 4th rock from the left, I would slide the two right most rocks to the left a bit so the gap isn't weird. I think the result would be pleasing and slightly off centered to the left side of the tank. 

Just one idea though, working off what you had. Im not sure of your process, but if you follow Amano's outlined steps iwagumi tends to be easier. Generally place the main stone, then the supporting stone. Then work from there. 

You are improving though! Keep it up.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Here is one more try, i changed it all, the left side works for me, but the right seems dull. i am going to stop bothering you guys with this stuff, ill continue to practice until i get some that i like, I will be using different stone on my 120. i plan to use Manten stone or petrified wood


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Like the scaping! Hope you're going to get bigger rocks, those things are going to get drowned in a 120H! Excited to see what you're going to be doing!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd squish it to the left more, closer to the center grouping.

I'm interested, why just sand?


----------



## AquaticAZ (Jun 15, 2012)

I really like how it looks there I'd just smooth the sand out a bit 
But IMO you've made some depth with the rising rocks they look like mountains very nice


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> I'd squish it to the left more, closer to the center grouping.
> 
> I'm interested, why just sand?


This is just my sand box. Just for playing


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm so stupid, I should've read through the whole thing XD Have fun with the tank you've got a great start!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Immages of a prototype stand i built for the 120H. I will take some better pictures once i have the tank, etc.[/B]





































Please let me know what you think of it

Here is a view from my living room on where the tank is going to go, Darn I think a 180P will fit better in that spot, but i should not get ahead of my self


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Just got the great word from Frank at ADG, the tank(s) et al will be in the mail come Monday. And I will be battling algae come next week .


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Left side is really good. Try to tweak the right side to complement the left better.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

The ADA 120H and 60P cooked medium rare with all the timings, including 125 pounds of Manten stone an some drift wood. a whole 720 pounds of pure beauty will be here on Monday.


----------



## viwwo (Jan 15, 2010)

That is one good looking stand!!!! You really made that??


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

absolutely, i am making another one for the 60P, it helps to own a custom furniture and cabinet shop. I will gladly build stands for whom ever needs one. They are just not a budget stand. I can also help with the design if need be. what you do not see on this stand is that it can be leveled with out the use of shims, it has 6 leveling legs, that i also built, that can handle over 600 pounds each.


----------



## viwwo (Jan 15, 2010)

Where we're you in my life when I was looking for a sexy stand! I just gave away my 55g cuz non of the stands that were there I liked. (I'm big on furniture) do you have a website?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

no website, i work for a multitude of designers and they keep me busy, let me know what you need and i will put it down on paper for you and if you like we can work something out. I love Mid Century furniture, the stand you are looking at is inspired by George Nelson, The Nelson Bench to be exact. Yeah if you are interested PM me and i will work with you


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

High quality work on that stand! Nicely done. I'm absolutely green with envy for your manten stone. You must show pics before you start arranging! You'll be glad you got so much.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

That custom stand is really nice looking and a refreshing change from the normal ADA style stands. I'm excited to see how a fully planted tank will look on it. Are you going to make holes in it for the filter and tubing (unless the holes are on the right side of the cabinet)?

Hehe I figured you were a big mid-century fan due to your Eames chairs.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Volatile,  you noticed those chairs. Yes the holes for the filter will be on the right side, the hole for the co2 will be on the back left, I am looking for glass elbows so that the filter lines are as neat as possible, if I do not find glass, I'll make something. I'll start posting pictures on the process come Monday. I just finished making another stand for a 60p. I am also designing a new simple look based on simplicity, function and mid century elegance. 100% American design.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

a search on ebay for Dazs and glass turns up some inexpensive glass bends for CO2, I ordered a couple and they are pretty good, I know one of the big names sell them too...


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you, ADA has the ones for the CO2 for $10 a piece, i will like the ones big enough for the filter lines


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice custom DIY stand. I love it. Yea you are correct, the 180 will be much better. cancel 120 now...


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

one day that 180 will make its way into my home


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Nice!*



fplata said:


> one day that 180 will make its way into my home


I think that you're practice has yielded great results. I like the final layout as well and I think that one more smaller stone on the right would do the trick. A lovely home and I think that a 180, if you or i ever get to that point, would be joy to have indeed. But the 120 really is an ideal size because there's so much room to work with! I love the stand too. Can I hire you to build me one, seriously!? I have like, zero DIY skills, lol. Anyway, can't wait to see this dream come to fruition. Subscribed.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you Styxx. Sure i will build you one, ill design something that fits your home and your vision just perfect. PM me any time


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I love your house! Is it one of those homes where they like wrap around a hole up to the sky? (sorry I have no idea what the name is...)


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you, its called an atrium, i am also setting up iwa gumi style


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*OMG, Yes!!!*



fplata said:


> Thank you Styxx. Sure i will build you one, ill design something that fits your home and your vision just perfect. PM me any time


Awesome!! I'll keep this in mind for the future! :smile:


----------



## sam86 (Jul 14, 2012)

Tagging this thread to follow. This is going to look great!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Here is a picture of my pallet taken by Frank at ADG before it shipped. Its here in Miami and it will be delivered on monday for sure


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

a quick picture of a bracket i made to hand the lights from


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

really looking forward to this! 120H is my dream tank, along with the 180P


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Holy Hell!*



fplata said:


> Here is a picture of my pallet taken by Frank at ADG before it shipped. Its here in Miami and it will be delivered on monday for sure


Pallet = My Retirement Fund, lol


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Lol manten stones alone = my retirement fund


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Hahaha*



fplata said:


> Lol manten stones alone = my retirement fund


LOL! Oh don't I knew it. I bought 45Lbs. of Seriyu stone and I fell like I had been punched in the stomach. Of course it's worth it, but still there's the principle of the thing. I've used manten stone before, and it's really nice too, with some very dark purplish veins to it, that I think you'll really like once they're wet.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Its all here










and here is the real beginning 









More to come


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Holy ADA, Batman. This is gonna be a lovely setup.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Now that's convenience!*



freph said:


> Holy ADA, Batman. This is gonna be a lovely setup.


I know, that's nice to have a very big, roomy dining room table next to the aquarium where you can do all of your layout, aquascaping, maintenance, etc. without having to bend down, reach and stretch, lol.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Psyched, dream tank right here. Down to the dual MH's. Jealousy... so much of it


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Holy crap - well, it's safe to say you didn't skimp on the gear, haha! 20th anniversary edition lights too, those are very good looking units. You may turn me into a 120-H convert yet! What type of hard scape are you looking to use for this one? I see you have two tanks there...


----------



## skrapsessej (Sep 2, 2011)

I just wanna see the bill..


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

fplata said:


> Its all here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa!!! what did u buy?!?! LIST PLZ!!! :icon_lol:


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

theblondskeleton said:


> Holy crap - well, it's safe to say you didn't skimp on the gear, haha! 20th anniversary edition lights too, those are very good looking units. You may turn me into a 120-H convert yet! What type of hard scape are you looking to use for this one? I see you have two tanks there...


You are right there is a 60p as well, that will be my shrimp tank. For the 120 I plan on using manten stone in a traditional dirty south iwagumi layout. I will do my best to make you a convert.




Erirku said:


> whoa!!! what did u buy?!?! LIST PLZ!!! :icon_lol:


I'll post the list of goods a bit later.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Did you ever consider making a hood/canopy for the tank? If so, would it be possible to make it sleek and in the same style as the rest of the stand?

I love the open top look but am not crazy about evaporation or jumpers =(


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

In a tank that big that will presumably have a lot of plant cover, jumpers become much less of a problem. Evaporation shouldn't be too bad either since the lights are a good bit above the tank. Ceiling fans are a bigger cause of evaporation than anything I think.


----------



## sam86 (Jul 14, 2012)

good god, this is going to be an epic journal....


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

volatile said:


> Did you ever consider making a hood/canopy for the tank? If so, would it be possible to make it sleek and in the same style as the rest of the stand?
> 
> I love the open top look but am not crazy about evaporation or jumpers =(


I certainly can build a hood, but that is not the look I was going for. As for evaporation, I will be changing the water weekly and if ever needed I will top it off. As for the jumpers; if they are going to be dumb they better be tough


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

skrapsessej said:


> I just wanna see the bill..


Believe me, no you don't. lol :icon_mrgr


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

wow!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Here is the Manten stone work, that main stone is well over 60 pounds, i feel strong 










i have not added the powder sand not evened out the front substrate as i will most likely make some minor changes. Let me know what you think


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking good I like to see some more local aquascapers. Looking forward to see this tank running


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

For the locals once i have this tank going and well I will host a meet and greet here in my house, Ill supply the beer and wine and you guys supply the stories and plants


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

minor update


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Love it! I might add one more rock to the right of similar size and shape. I like the vertical height that you've achieved on the left; it's very impressive. Finally, unless you plan on having some plants in the back of the aquarium, have you considered adding some soil height to the rear to increase the impression of depth? Just my $0.02 worth...Overall I can't wait to see what you're going to do with this baby!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I think i am going to stick with this rock work. Let me know what you think










right side









Left side


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

the little changes made all the difference... that small rock in the back on the right completely fixed that side... Looks awesome!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you Ozydego, i think i am going to stick to this one.

Ordering plants today


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Styxx, your reason for editing your post is really funny man. Thanks for the laugh

Last edited by styxx; Today at 01:43 AM.. Reason: Insanity!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Here is a picture of cute Grass Shrimp i cought the other day in the everglades while fishing









my final rock layout (sorry about the pic)









and my equipment


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> Styxx, your reason for editing your post is really funny man. Thanks for the laugh
> 
> Last edited by styxx; Today at 01:43 AM.. Reason: Insanity!


Lol. I do what I can. The layout looks good, and I can't wait to see how you get this bad boy planted!!!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Excellent stone work, fplata! The tough part is restraint in number of plant species - this is key in iwagumi. Emphasis is on the stone, not so much the plants. You are off to a great start!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

I love your setup! Great choice in a tank! Manten stones rock! :thumbsup:


----------



## travis.808 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dude! Sick! :icon_eek:This is going to be such a nice tank. I am definitely subscribed, love your sense of style. Next time you visit Hawaii, please feel free to build me a stand as well. Lol!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

theblondskeleton said:


> Excellent stone work, fplata! The tough part is restraint in number of plant species - this is key in iwagumi. Emphasis is on the stone, not so much the plants. You are off to a great start!


Thank you for the advice.

These are the plants i am using on this tank
Glosso
Riccia
HC
Hair Grass
and mystery plant


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Just finished my stand for the 60p. Pictures soon


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

here is a picture of the 60P shrimp tank


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

These are such gorgeous tanks.

Can't wait to see how they progress.


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice cant wait to see the plants grow there. Your setup equipment looks nice it's reminds me of my 120h and 60h .


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I am hoping to get the plants on Thursday. the project for today is to create a hydroponic system for wabi-kusa, i will not bore you guys with that


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Shrimp Heaven?*



fplata said:


> I am hoping to get the plants on Thursday. the project for today is to create a hydroponic system for wabi-kusa, i will not bore you guys with that


Those shrimp are going to *love* that 60P! So much space for them to run around and make little babies, lol.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

A little love palace for the shrimp to make whoopy and have many babies


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

The hardscape looks amazing. Can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

here is a better picture of the 60p


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

Very nice set up man! I wish I had tanks that big. Just the entire presentation of it looks really well done.

I can't wait to see how the plants look in these tanks when they get there!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Plants will be here tommorow, my Nikon slr is out and on a tripod, my strobe lights will be set up later today and I am exited as heck to get this [email protected]#t rolling


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

What are you planning to do with the Riccia? Float or wrap it on something? I guess it would really depend on the style of the tank you are putting it in.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

The Riccia will be tied to rocks, no floating plants for either of those aquariums


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

fplata said:


> The Riccia will be tied to rocks, no floating plants for either of those aquariums


Niiiice! I can't wait to see man. That should look amazing. The stuff I sent you is really thick too.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Awesome Thank you, I might use some of the stuff you sent me on some wabi-kusa style arrangements i will be creating. Stay tuned


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Oh Sh*t!!!!*



fplata said:


> Plants will be here tommorow, my Nikon slr is out and on a tripod, my strobe lights will be set up later today and I am exited as heck to get this [email protected]#t rolling


I don't know about you, but I swear I'm about to pee in my pants I'm so excited!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Here is what i will be planting once i get off work tonight










Thank you Frank from ADG


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

:O! That is a lot of plants! I want to see this when you set it up!


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

Where did you get your plants?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

gomesj said:


> Where did you get your plants?


from Frank at ADG


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> from Frank at ADG


Good God, that tanks is going to be ready to do from day one! :hihi:


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I figured i will kill 90% of the plants


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

fplata said:


> I figured i will kill 90% of the plants


I highly doubt that :icon_wink

I think this tank is going to look amazing!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

top view of the 60p in progress, my back hurts already


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

fplata said:


> top view of the 60p in progress, my back hurts already


Very well done. I like the placement so far. You love to tease by not giving a full tank shot don't you haha.

Yea I bet that took a while to get together. It looks smaller in this picture because its an above view and that piece of wood is so giant.

Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

about 75% done with the 120H










Planting two tanks in one night when i have to work the next day is a tough deal 

Frank we ordered tooooo many plants  i guess tomorrow i am going to be a wabi kusa making fool.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Termato;
Yea I bet that took a while to get together. It looks smaller in this picture because its an above view and that piece of wood is so giant.
Can't wait to see it done.[/QUOTE said:


> Lol that piece of wood is 3


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

done. pictures tommorow


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

wow...........i mean WOW..... so jealous right now.... i stayed up all night working on my tanks as well..... still have two more that are empty.... ya know if you have extra plants and dont want em' i'll gladly take them off your hands 

great tanks so far... keep it up very impressed


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

styxx said:


> Believe me, no you don't. lol :icon_mrgr


ha ha ha me too...... man i own my own company, work from home.... and i dont think i could EVER afford this build..... beautiful home by the way... my condo has a somewhat similar modern feel but all black furniture.... and wayyyyy cheaper lol

love your cabinetry work, i can see why your so successful


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Wow.*



fplata said:


> done. pictures tommorow


1:49AM. Now that is dedication to a hobby people, that is *dedication*! Looks awesome! I know that your back is aching and that you are fingers are all wrinkles and that you're probably tired as h***, but in 2 months - I promise you, it will all be worth it. :hihi:


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

What a tank! hate the think how much it has all cost so far!!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

styxx said:


> 1:49AM. Now that is dedication to a hobby people, that is *dedication*! Looks awesome! I know that your back is aching and that you are fingers are all wrinkles and that you're probably tired as h***, but in 2 months - I promise you, it will all be worth it. :hihi:


Damn man! I did not finish until 6:04 AM

but here are some pictures








http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=11218&title=120hc.jpg









http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=11217&title=60pc.jpg

not bad for my first two planted tanks, I can already see BBA on the anubias and some other algae on a couple of the plugs of HC.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

*A quick Thank You to Frank!*

I should mention that Frank from ADG has provided countless hours of support both technical and philosophical as it pertains to natural aquarium, If i am able to succedd with these tanks a great deal of that success has to be credited to Frank for all his help. This is the best customer service i have ever received.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Good job! Can't wait to see these progress.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

fplata said:


> I should mention that Frank from ADG has provided countless hours of support both technical and philosophical as it pertains to natural aquarium, If i am able to succedd with these tanks a great deal of that success has to be credited to Frank for all his help. This is the best customer service i have ever received.


This looks really nice. Once it fills in these tanks will be wonderful. 

Yeah I was going to say you made that post at 8am lol you must have spent all night working on that. Props. That's some hard work.

Looks amazing!


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

fplata said:


> top view of the 60p in progress, my back hurts already


haha, well If you Mr. Amano, you would have at least 5 other guys doing the planting for you.roud: All you would need to do is point your red lazer pen and like magic, the aquascape is finished. 

Your tank looks great, and you did the right thing by planting heavy from the get go. I think alot of people make the error of not loading the tank with plants from the start and they end up with bigger algae problems. This is especially important when using aquasoil. I can't wait to see it's progress.

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

i have a lase pointer  ill see if i can get my wife to plant for me next time. wishful thinking on my side


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

ha ha good luck, i've tried..... slept on the couch for a week


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

you are right the only person doing any pointing in this house is her


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work Fernando!

Any Anubias leaves with BBA I would cut off immediately at next water change.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you Frank, how about some green algae on the Cuba (just some of the Cuba, 2 or 3 plugs)


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Florida imports!

Wait it out until the third to fourth week and trim all the carpet plants to their base.

Flight time! Talk later


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Those tanks look so damn good I feel like flying to Miami just to slap you in your face. Ok. Seriously, I'm impressed. You did it *properly* and I agree that far too many people don't plant heavily enough (with Aquasoil) in the beginning and wonder why they're having algae problems. IME, Aquasoil is the *real* miracle gro substrate. If ADA could make the pellets stand up to time better, and come in a black color, I'd switch back immediately. Those are really, my only complaints with it...anyway, can't wait to see this progress. In 1 month it's going to take *OFF*.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

ill prefer a slap in the butt, but that is just me . i can't wait either. lots of work and planning, finally executed. my next project (fully in its way) is wabi-kusas, which is the way i plan to plant my next tank, 100% wabi kusa planted and 100% of the wabi kusa gown here. Soon i will post a couple of pictures of my wabi kusa rig, I need to make sure it works first before i go posting pictures. Ill be working on creating some wabi kusa balls today with all of the extra plants i had, mainly glosso (for wabi kusa carpet needs),some mosses, and ill use some of the locally found stems like bocopa carolina and what ever else i can get in the local lake and canal


----------



## lotus02 (Feb 17, 2005)

Your tank is absolutely stunning!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

lotus02 said:


> Your tank is absolutely stunning!


Thank you


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

here are some pictures of the 120H day 2.5


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Francis Xavier said:


> Great work Fernando!
> 
> Any Anubias leaves with BBA I would cut off immediately at next water change.


Make sure to do what Frank is telling you here, the Anubias will grow much better and look better but many are scared to trim them aggressively.

Water changes(lots and 2-3x a week etc is a min for the 1st 2 months for myself) and CO2 adjustments, watch and do these frequently to optimize things.

I've seen many tanks set up and fill in but then go bad after a few months/year or two.

Good long term care is required.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you Tom, I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*A Few Questions...*



fplata said:


> you are right the only person doing any pointing in this house is her


LOL! On the butt it shall be!:hihi: I meant to ask you in a previous post, but never got around to it - what has your experience been like using the ADA filter? It looks so sleek and technically precise with the pump motor on top, but I've never actually seen the insides. Specifically, what kind of media does it use? How strong is the flow and is the flow adjustable? How quiet is it (both inside the stand and outside)? Overall, what is your general impression of it's build and efficacy? Oh and I don't seem to recall reading a plant list anywhere but maybe I've missed it. And finally, is that lileaopsis in those day 2.5 photos of the 120, and if so what type? Thanks!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

wow good eye, they are lileaopsis (micro swords, do not remember the real name). I am impressed with the filters, the quietest filter i have ever heard (or not heard) the motor gets warm to the touch, easy to prime, it might be a tough to open at first, but ones you figure it out its not complicated. all of their filters (9 of them) come with media and the glassware, next time i get i will use an ADA filter again, as far as Media, i am currently using NA carbon and BIO rio on the 120 and Bio Cubes and NA carbon on the 60, however with 2-3 months i will be using 100% bio rio on both of the units. How is your tank doing? i am waiting to see it planted


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

So this everyday water changing business needs to be improved from a performance perspective, so i built a 1 inch thick 44 in long spray bar to connect to my pump and feed my tank with the much needed RODI water, i should be able to fill the 30 to 40 gallons just as fast as i take them out. i think i am going to build something to connect to the in and out lines of my canister filter to do automated water changes. 

here is picture if the bar


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

it worked well 40 gallons of water changed in 17 minutes, not even one plant was disturbed


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

Why do you have to use rodi water? What are your tap water conditions?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

PH 8.6 TDS 170+, plus i just like to control everything, maybe i can do fine with just tap water, but i believe rodi water gives me more control, i do use equilibrium to bring the GH to 1 to 2.

By the way i am new to this planted aquarium thing, so i might be 100% wrong in my assumptions, so do not take my word as advice, there are far more knowledgeable folks on this forum that will be able to help


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Simpler and easier to adjust water change levels by simply twisting the elbow to raise or lower the pre set height.

Also, this needs no clamps, just hand to drain and leave the sucker on for the refill, just change the other end for draining and refilling.

If the tap is a a KH of 1-4, I'd not mess with RO, there's no good reason to make things tougher. 

Even if the tap is say 10 KH, you can simply cut with say 1/3 tap and 2/3rds' RO.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> wow good eye, they are lileaopsis (micro swords, do not remember the real name). I am impressed with the filters, the quietest filter i have ever heard (or not heard) the motor gets warm to the touch, easy to prime, it might be a tough to open at first, but ones you figure it out its not complicated. all of their filters (9 of them) come with media and the glassware, next time i get i will use an ADA filter again, as far as Media, i am currently using NA carbon and BIO rio on the 120 and Bio Cubes and NA carbon on the 60, however with 2-3 months i will be using 100% bio rio on both of the units. How is your tank doing? i am waiting to see it planted


lol. Thanks. Well this is fascinating information. I certainly have heard many people say that they have a very strong pump and the water flow is impressive. My tank is crawling along, I just don't have time these days to deal with it, but I have some plants coming in this week, so a few improvements are on the way.



fplata said:


> PH 8.6 TDS 170+, plus i just like to control everything, maybe i can do fine with just tap water, but i believe rodi water gives me more control, i do use equilibrium to bring the GH to 1 to 2.
> 
> By the way i am new to this planted aquarium thing, so i might be 100% wrong in my assumptions, so do not take my word as advice, there are far more knowledgeable folks on this forum that will be able to help


Wow. That is a ridiculous PH! I think that your decision to rodi water will give you complete control, though I generally would move to a 50/50% of tap and RODI. This extends the life of the RODI membrane while improving the overall quality of the tap water by bringing down all of its bad characteristics without loosing the minerals and traces found in tap that are necessary to planted aquaria. Just my $0.02 worth. :icon_lol:


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

plantbrain said:


> Simpler and easier to adjust water change levels by simply twisting the elbow to raise or lower the pre set height.
> 
> Also, this needs no clamps, just hand to drain and leave the sucker on for the refill, just change the other end for draining and refilling.
> 
> ...


now that tool makes since, i will modify mine accordingly, thank you for the information. I will also start using 1/3 tap water. i am guessing by using tap water in the mix, i will no longer to use equilibrium.


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

I would test or call your city water supply company and ask them for a break down on the city tap water. They should be able to give you accurate readings of gh and kh and ph.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

*i do live in Miami*



gomesj said:


> I would test or call your city water supply company and ask them for a break down on the city tap water. They should be able to give you accurate readings of gh and kh and ph.


i have done that, and what they give me is way off from what i am testing, as the matter of fact, i called multiple times with different addresses, one for my parents address the other one with mine, the numbers where the same for both addresses and my tests where way different on either address and different from what the city gave me.


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

which test kit are using? Have you calibrated it to make sure its accurate.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I just realized, i cant use tap water, Miami treats their water with chloramines, i guess i can just use my RODI system and just feed directly from my carbon filter


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

for PH i use a Milwaukee and i do calibrate it, for everything else i use Sera


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I wouldn't use tap water - except for a few areas in the country - it's wildly inaccurate, especially right now with most of the country experiencing drought. 

I've had a lot of heartbreak at the hands of the municipality with water during a drought - they're basically grabbing water where ever they can get it (which to be honest, their primary concern is -having- water, not having good water for planted tanks).

There's also other contaminates in the tap, such as fluoride, which have profound effects on Nature Aquarium, almost always negative. *I don't even suggest drinking tap water.* 

While splitting your RO to tap ratio at 50/50 or 75/25 is certainly an improvement over just tap, if you have the means, always stick to RODI. Basically, we need to treat planted tanks like Reef tanks - except instead of salt, we reconstitute some mineral bases. 

Following a pattern of (once on once a week water changes) doing 50% one week + equilibrium then the next week 50% straight tap, the results are incredible. 

Growth patterning of plants is also effected by the use of RODI - such as Rotala Colorata, where in harder water or non RODI water, the stems grow much larger in diameter, but with the use of RODI the growth is extremely fine and tiny, the same is seen in HC and Riccia. 

Nature Aquarium is complex enough without needing to add on the headaches of inconsistent tap water qualities with no control over what goes in or out. Short of living in Seattle, where there's a 67% chance of rain everyday and a fairly-well preserved environment, I wouldn't use tap ever. Not even as a small consideration.

However, if you absolutely cannot invest in an RODI system of some kind (or have a LFS to pick up RODI water from, or are unwilling to get distilled water from the local grocer), then my advice would be to plan to build that into your budget as soon as you can. Take whatever measures are necessary - it will pay you dividends, I promise. 

Tap water is a last resort, not a go-to commodity. With many of my clients at this point I say that RODI is a necessity, not a luxury. I won't even use tap water in Houston (which averages 8.6-9.0 out of the tap) to do an emergency water change. Better to leave the tank without a water change.

Additionally, the use of Penac W in the substrate system actually does quite a lot to help reconstitute and fortify RODI water. By way of neutralizing acidity in aqua soil it helps to mineralize water, so when using Penac W / P in your substrate, you actually reduce the amount of re-mineralization you need to do by quite a bit. The product was actually originally used in Niigata to help fortify the water that they were using (though it's primary purpose isn't as a re-mineralizer) to enhance the environment for plants. 

_Sorry, I rambled._


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I forgot to add,

The tap in NC is actually one of those places where it's a lot more forgiving. Since most of it filters through good mineral-rich clay rather than limestones or mineralizing-rock it gets to be pretty good. So 50/50 or 75/25 in NC is much, much better than the equivalent mix in a place like Houston or Miami.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

And if you absolutely must use tap to cut your RO, please take measurements each time you use it and test the heck out of it.

My water source in Louisville, KY is the Ohio River. Despite claims from the Louisville Water Company about what's in the water and what rough estimated measurements of hardness are, I've never once gotten a reading that's remotely close to anything suggested. 

For example: Last week I was pulling water with 16GH and a TDS so high it was scary. 0 Nitrate. Today it's around 9GH and roughly 65PPM Nitrate.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> And if you absolutely must use tap to cut your RO, please take measurements each time you use it and test the heck out of it.
> 
> My water source in Louisville, KY is the Ohio River. Despite claims from the Louisville Water Company about what's in the water and what rough estimated measurements of hardness are, I've never once gotten a reading that's remotely close to anything suggested.
> 
> For example: Last week I was pulling water with 16GH and a TDS so high it was scary. 0 Nitrate. Today it's around 9GH and roughly 65PPM Nitrate.


Yeah, in Houston we have 1ppm Ammonia coming out of the tap on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone. the water here is terrible, i have measud PH values from 8.2 to above 9, its relative medium hardness at a TH of 76 ml/l. Tap water here is a moving target.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Guess I'm really lucky to live in NYC. We have great water. I probably wouldn't have a tank if I had to use a ro/di system.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Francis Xavier said:


> Yeah, in Houston we have 1ppm Ammonia coming out of the tap on a fairly regular basis.


Wow. Now that is ridiculous. Here in (Eastern) Washington State, our water is very good, just a little too hard. 0ppm Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate with a 7.5 PH and about 120ppm Hardness. Not sure about the TDS...


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Where I live in Georgia the water is 6.8 ph. 0 Ammonia. I use straight tap on all my discus tanks with no problems. Still would recommend an RODI if you can afford it.


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

You are right Frank. My tap water here in NC is quite decent for planted aquariums. Gh is 2-3 with a kh around 3-4.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful work


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

theblondskeleton said:


> Beautiful work


Thank you


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Great talking to you and sorry my phone died! Check your PM and can't wait to see your next update!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

a little side project


----------



## mikielh1984 (Feb 17, 2012)

Tanks like this just make me jealous!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice!

Do you have this growing somewhere fancy or are you just trying to tease us all?



fplata said:


> a little side project


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Nice!
> 
> Do you have this growing somewhere fancy or are you just trying to tease us all?


Nothing fancy at all :0, a 48 inch 4 bulb t5ho unit, 3 4x48 inch PVC pipes, with some 3 inch holes, a cheap 130 gallon an hour pond pump and a 20 gallon tank, just a $200 DIY system i put together. i am also growing some carpeting plants in this style for my next tank. Nothing special


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

here are the day 6 updates


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

wow, not bad at all for a first time at planted aquariums. Have you decided what kinds of live stock you are going to use?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

on the 120, I will use ocats, amano shrimps, and cardinal tetras. On the 60P i will use Amano shrimp, CRS and CBS as well a maculata rasboras


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

updates are looking great, i want one of thos wabi kusa's!!! lol i wanna learn how to make them for when i have extra growth


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

let me perfect my wabi-kusa making skills (got to make sure the plants grow) and i will share my system with the world, Ill even trade plants for Wabi-Kusas.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Great looking tanks!

Are the riccia giving your problems yet? I started off using those as carpet too, easy to grow, lush green... then the growth just became unbearable, random floaters growing out and floating to the surface, getting stuck on other plants, every day. Eventually tore it all out and replaced them with HC, HM, Marsilea Minuta, Glosso, etc.

What part of Miami are you in? My tap is 160 tds 7 ph here in Brickell, 0.25ppm Ammonia but that gets used up quickly by plants, haven't had to treat it other than Prime for chloramines. I don't think your pH is that high 8+, let it sit for a few hours before testing since oxygen diffusion from the faucet raises pH.

I'm trying to avoid RO/DI as long as possible since I'll probably mess up remineralizing.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

xenxes said:


> Great looking tanks!
> 
> Are the riccia giving your problems yet? I started off using those as carpet too, easy to grow, lush green... then the growth just became unbearable, random floaters growing out and floating to the surface, getting stuck on other plants, every day. Eventually tore it all out and replaced them with HC, HM, Marsilea Minuta, Glosso, etc.
> 
> ...


 so far the riccia is doing fine, i hear you need to trim it often once it gets going. i never tested my water when i lived in Brikell, i now live in pine crest, and we sure have an PH of 8.4 to 9.0 the water and sewer folks will tell you the same, based on my research it seems every water supply in Miami has different parameters.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

These turned out awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

This is my first view of your journal and all I can say is nice, nice, and nice. To me this shot is the inside of a bank vault, your tanks look great and you have all the bells and whistles Amano get to use, nice.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

It funny i had no clue who Amano was 6 months ago, i now have all his books and a couple of his tanks  His system makes since to me, as i learn more about this stuff i might deviate a bit, but hey, if it aint broke...... but heck the dude (with the help of Frank @ ADG) make things easy


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

He definitely thinks things through and does an excellent job IMO and looks where it has taken him, I would spring from my bed each day like it was Christmas morning if I had his job. BTW I just have to say it's great to see you are able to go all the way with his system, I'm sure it was a great experience.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

I want your tanks and your house please, thanks.

Stunning stuff.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't wait to see the progress of your tanks! I wish I had the money to get all of that ADA stuff. I'm jealous.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

fishboy199413 said:


> I can't wait to see the progress of your tanks! I wish I had the money to get all of that ADA stuff. I'm jealous.


its all for sale  the tanks come with the house


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> its all for sale  the tanks come with the house


LOL! You're going to be homeless if you keep making invitations like that, hahaha!! (Edit 8/17/2012 - Mira esa barba, ¡oh! Jajaja)


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Updates? Day 6 looked amazing...I can only imagine what it looks like now!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I'll have some soon, just trimmed hard and waiting for it to fill in a bit


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> I'll have some soon, just trimmed hard and waiting for it to fill in a bit


Nice! Can't wait to see how things are going (especially that lilaeopsis, hehe)!!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

that Lilaepsis is doing great on the 60p, its just now beginning to root on the 120H


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Francis Xavier said:


> I forgot to add,
> 
> The tap in NC is actually one of those places where it's a lot more forgiving. Since most of it filters through good mineral-rich clay rather than limestones or mineralizing-rock it gets to be pretty good. So 50/50 or 75/25 in NC is much, much better than the equivalent mix in a place like Houston or Miami.


We have good water. I even get free nitrates in mine...no need to buy KNO3, just K2SO4. 

I almost forgot about the 60P....can't wait to see updates on that either. I loved that moss-covered wood and anubias you had going on.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I just bought khco3


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

fplata said:


> I just bought khco3


Brighty K?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

K2co3  yes


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you find there's any noticeable benefit of using either of those 2 as a source of K vs K2SO4 aside from the fact that it adds a bit of KH, or is that just your reasoning for using it?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

If you are using Amazonia it does make a difference, One of the reasons is that it helps buffer the water a bit to increase the PH. If you where to add rodi water to Amazonia, your ph will drop drastically.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

fplata said:


> If you are using Amazonia it does make a difference, One of the reasons is that it helps buffer the water a bit to increase the PH. If you where to add rodi water to Amazonia, your ph will drop drastically.


Well then, I learned something today. Looks like there will definitely be more Brighty K being ordered in my future. Thanks for the info!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> that Lilaepsis is doing great on the 60p, its just now beginning to root on the 120H


Awesome! :icon_mrgr


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

so i was using 8 black mollies to help me with some of the hair algae i had, they did a wonderful job and had many babies in the process, i have been trying to give these algae eating heroes away, but no one will take them, so my mind racing and a new project began. A catch all planted above water pond in a deck i have outside of my master bedroom. so two trips to home depot and i know have a 5 feet x 3 feet x 2 feet above ground wooden pond, with a bad to the bone DIY filtration system. all done in 4 hours. now the picture i am about to show is is of an empty 260 gallon pond that looks like crap, but give me 3 months for the update and you will see pictures of that little deck, pond and all blooming with life.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

so i was using 8 black mollies to help me with some of the hair algae i had, they did a wonderful job and had many babies in the process, i have been trying to give these algae eating heroes away, but no one will take them, so my mind racing and a new project began. A catch all planted above water pond in a deck i have outside of my master bedroom. so two trips to home depot and i know have a 5 feet x 3 feet x 2 feet above ground wooden pond, with a bad to the bone DIY filtration system. all done in 4 hours. now the picture i am about to show is is of an empty 260 gallon pond that looks like crap, but give me 3 months for the update and you will see pictures of that little deck, pond and all blooming with life.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Holy crap you work fast. Did you wire that outlet yourself too?

I always liked this wood box pond:










I think emergent plants you should plant in containers so you can move them around, the rest of the box is fair game, just throw in tank clippings everywhere!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

fplata said:


> so i was using 8 black mollies to help me with some of the hair algae i had, they did a wonderful job and had many babies in the process, i have been trying to give these algae eating heroes away, but no one will take them, so my mind racing and a new project began. A catch all planted above water pond in a deck i have outside of my master bedroom. so two trips to home depot and i know have a 5 feet x 3 feet x 2 feet above ground wooden pond, with a bad to the bone DIY filtration system. all done in 4 hours. now the picture i am about to show is is of an empty 260 gallon pond that looks like crap, but give me 3 months for the update and you will see pictures of that little deck, pond and all blooming with life.


I already told him he was insane for making a pond just for mollies.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

If you want, I can send you an ADA logo sticker (the ones for stores) to slap on that pond!

I swear to god, the first convention I put together an ADA booth for, I'm going to literally sell ADA bottled water. Because that would be _hilarious_ and provide for countless jokes.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Frank, Maybe ill put an arowana to keep the population down


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Send me the Sticker, if you notice the pond is rimless with low iron wood


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

fplata said:


> Frank, Maybe ill put an arowana to keep the population down


Just as long as it's a red asian arowana!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

that would be interesting trying to get on in Florida


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

fplata said:


> Send me the Sticker, if you notice the pond is rimless with low iron wood


That's pretty awesome. I think you should start selling these things professionally. :thumbsup:

"New from ADA, fplata's custom built low-iron rimless container ponds! Starting at $1299."


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

fplata said:


> Send me the Sticker, if you notice the pond is rimless with low iron wood


Yes, but I don't know if the edges are -totally, perfectly- seamless. I can't see any silicon though, so that's a plus.

I dunno, I might have to see some lily pipes on this bad-boy first.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I can't tell in the picture - is the wood beveled?!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

not beveled, darn, well the next one. now the filtration system is all inside the pond, its bad as heck, ill post about it. this will be a pond full of wabi kusa as well


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Well considering how enthusiastically you've jumped into the hobby, I'm sure this new project is going to be impressive and (dare I say) deserving of maybe a thread all its own!?!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

styxx said:


> Well considering how enthusiastically you've jumped into the hobby, I'm sure this new project is going to be impressive and (dare I say) deserving of maybe a thread all its own!?!


Dr, i think you are right, i will certainly start a thread just for it


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Great! I know a lot of people would appreciate it, since its a logical extension of the indoor hobby to an outdoor setting.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Here is a link to my pond, enjoy

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=188518


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> Here is a link to my pond, enjoy
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=188518


Nice!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Just tested the water from my new well is this is what i got

PH 7.2
TDS 299
GH 11DH
KH 10DH
NH4 0
NO2 0
NO3 0
CI 0

I think i am going to mix 2/3s well water with 1/3 RODI, what do you guys think?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> Just tested the water from my new well is this is what i got
> 
> PH 7.2
> TDS 299
> ...


I think with those parameters, you probably could do 1/2 and 1/2 and be fine, but 2/3s would probably still be good without having to remineralize it.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

ill try 1/2 and 1/2


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> ill try 1/2 and 1/2


Post your testing results after!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

What are perfect water parameters?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

There are no real perfect water parameters. Just adjust your water based on what you observe in your tank. If plants and fish like soft water, keep your water 0~3GH. The opposite is also true. It's all just a balancing game of putting in as much as your plants will consume and thrive under as well as keep your inhabitants happy.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

What is NYC tap water like, they claim is one of the best waters


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

fplata said:


> What is NYC tap water like, they claim is one of the best waters


GH = 2
KH = 2

Ph is is slightly Acidic. I never tested it with a meter. Only the API test kit. The color is greenish blue.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

fplata said:


> What is NYC tap water like, they claim is one of the best waters


Mine is kH 0 gH 2 TDS 40 - 60 pH below 6.5


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

sunyang730 said:


> Mine is kH 0 gH 2 TDS 40 - 60 pH below 6.5


Wow. Now that is some LOW TDS, nice.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

and that is why that Pizza is out of this world. i bet Chicago water is no where near as clean .


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> and that is why that pizza is out of this world. I bet chicago water is no where near as clean .


lol!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey hope things are going well! Anything new to report? Things growing in?


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

fplata said:


> top view of the 60p in progress, my back hurts already


Holy cr*p this is epic!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

SpecGrrl said:


> Holy cr*p this is epic!


I know right!?! lol. It's impressive to say the least.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I apologize for the iPhone picture, it's a couple of days old as well.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice. A little trim and it will be gorgeous!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Trimmed up an no darn hair algae


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

fplata said:


> Trimmed up an no darn hair algae
> View attachment 53478


CO2/water changes like mad.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Yes sir, and I went out and caught some American flag fish to help me remove the algae. Co2 is everything


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> Yes sir, and I went out and caught some American flag fish to help me remove the algae. Co2 is everything


CO2 is the only way to go! Looking good!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

well, well, well, I know these pictures are not the best, but here are is an update on the 120H, yes it looks much better in person.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Whats with that CO2 diffuser on the right when you have a completely deactive one on the left? Did I miss something?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

one is CO2 the other is air, co2 for the light period, air for the night


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my bad, but is there a point in using an ADA diffuser?

Nice scape btw, looks pretty nice with all the mix of foreground plants


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you, its not an ADA co2 diffuser, its made for air, a little different diffusing material.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

a little close up of some of the plants


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you have a link to that air diffuser? I'd love to find one that looks better than a stone, etc. Great tanks and house btw.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

http://www.adgshop.com/Pollen_Glass_Beetle_40_p/102-104.htm, just call Frank and ask him for the air version not the Co2


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

So I'm sitting here with my wife and I just mock setup a "shopping cart" on the ADA websites to what you have here for equipment...she shook her head and had that maniacal laugh that told me, "Not in a million years."

I think I speak for most of us on the forum here when I say that you are making people jealous of the sweet gear you possess. 

The tanks look excellent and I'm glad your first experience with planted tanks is going well. Keep up the good work and thanks for the awe inspiring photos.


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

What do you use to inject oxygen? Is this pressurized or aerator?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

i do not oxygen, just air, however if you want to inject oxgen, it would not be complicated, we do it on the bait wells of out boats (depending on the bait, etc), i do air is just fine for me.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> So I'm sitting here with my wife and I just mock setup a "shopping cart" on the ADA websites to what you have here for equipment...she shook her head and had that maniacal laugh that told me, "Not in a million years."
> 
> I think I speak for most of us on the forum here when I say that you are making people jealous of the sweet gear you possess.
> 
> The tanks look excellent and I'm glad your first experience with planted tanks is going well. Keep up the good work and thanks for the awe inspiring photos.


I guess my wife would say the same , i told her that these tanks are much cheaper than my cars


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Great looking tanks! 

ADA also makes this cool thing called an "Air Sweeper" (Stainless Steel or Glass version) you put some ADA Forest beads in it and connect the tubing in/out and the Pollen Glass for Air will diffuse the "scented" air in the tank, reducing tank odors. 

It is like the ADA Advance Mini C02 cartridges that have different "forest scents" added to them (Amazon, Africa etc), except this is minus the CO2.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

here is a little video of some of my shrimp
http://youtu.be/lslMWRIapwc?hd=1


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

fplata said:


> here is a little video of some of my shrimp
> http://youtu.be/lslMWRIapwc?hd=1


I feel like Marvin Gay should be providing the music for this video. :hihi: The natural sounds of raised lily pipe are fine too, though! Reminds me of watching an ADA View video. Looks like you're having some algae issues (or is that the camera?)...how's it going with that? I also see that you added a circulation pump.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

here are some more pictures of the folks who currently squat on my tanks


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

my little shrimp tank


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Gorgeous!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

You have some great looking growth, sir! Trim some of that back - don't be timid, it'll grow back even nicer. 

I think some folks are overcautious with trimming because a tank looks pretty barren after a trim. It may not look it's best for a few days, but (after a few trims for shaping) when it grows in, it's totally worth it. This goes for moss as well as stems. Blyxa is a little trickier, but remember it's essentially a stem plant that grows in a rosette pattern. If you trim the stem, it will usually branch and grow out.

Really good looking tanks!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

It just occurred to me that it might be e. tenellus and not blyxa - which is it? tenellus is a different story... Frank would be a better get for tips on trimming tenellus.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

its blyxa Japonica, i will trim harder, Heck i will trim it on Saturday. i do trim the 120h Hard and its back in just a week or so


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

I thought so - the 120 looks great  Seems like it would bounce back super fast!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> its blyxa Japonica, i will trim harder, Heck i will trim it on Saturday. i do trim the 120h Hard and its back in just a week or so


I think that's probably a good idea. Generally my practice has been to let a new aquarium (i.e. less than 3 months old) run wild with only one, maybe two trims in that time period. Then after 3 months, begin a regular trimming to keep a healthy bioload while also making it look decent and instigate growth. I've still got 2 month months left before getting to that stage...



theblondskeleton said:


> I thought so - the 120 looks great  Seems like it would bounce back super fast!


With the intensity of high lighting I'm sure that's the case, lol!


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow great tanks! I have always wanted a huge tank for aquascaping. Subbed


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

KFryman said:


> Wow great tanks! I have always wanted a huge tank for aquascaping. Subbed


I know right, doesn't it make you so jealous you could spit!?! :icon_evil


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

LOL, i have 7 others that have not been unveiled to the public, how about a tip one has 24 bucephalandra species  one is fully collected locally including flora and fauna one is just for rare stems i find here and there, and the other 5 well they are for testing stuff


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> LOL, i have 7 others that have not been unveiled to the public, how about a tip one has 24 bucephalandra species  one is fully collected locally including flora and fauna one is just for rare stems i find here and there, and the other 5 well they are for testing stuff


SMH!! Digusting, lol!


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

It does make me mad! I guess nanos are much better for my budget though. Can't wait till I can get a rimless tank looks so much cleaner.

For the pond are you just going to put Florida native plants in it?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

KFryman That pond is a gypsy, I has a bit of everything. Hey man don't get mad, I have worked real hard my whole life to get to where I am and be able to afford these things. 75 hours a week for at least 20 years. It pays off man study hard and work hard and play harder.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Fantastic looking tanks! This was a great journal to read.

Maybe I missed it, but did you post your equipment list? 



fplata said:


> I'll post the list of goods a bit later.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

I know you worked hard suggested by your modern decor! I'm in high school so funds are minimal. 75 hours a week is crazy!

Any new progress?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

KFryman said:


> I know you worked hard suggested by your modern decor! I'm in high school so funds are minimal. 75 hours a week is crazy!
> 
> Any new progress?


75 Hours a week is pure godd*mn madness! But I too would like to know what kind of progress is happening with this project!?! :flick:


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

the


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> Fantastic looking tanks! This was a great journal to read.
> 
> Maybe I missed it, but did you post your equipment list?


 on the 120 I have an Ada 1200 filter, 2 ads mh 150 lights, full ada substrate system, Ada fertz, Ada co2 regulator and Ada everything else. The same for the 60p,


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> on the 120 I have an Ada 1200 filter, 2 ads mh 150 lights, full ada substrate system, Ada fertz, Ada co2 regulator and Ada everything else. The same for the 60p,


Ok, Senor Plata, just rub that in for me to be more jealous than I already am, lol!! :angryfire


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

think about this! i am the one who should get jealous when i see some of the tanks here are 100% better than my tanks and their owner only spent a fraction of what i did . HMM by the way your set up is not chopped liver either


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

I think that pond needs an ADA sticker! 

I like the jungley look of the 60p. I don't k now why but a densely planted tank has always appealed more to me. Though don't get me wrong iwugami is beautiful! So is the 120.

Yeah, being on here sucks because everyone is like, oh yeah I guess I will throw in a solar light or sonething. It would take me so long to even buy one. I do manage to get a decent tank going with limited funds though.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

ill give you a quik hint, a 150w MH by fishneedit @ less than $120 puts out more par than an ADA 150 MH light, however there is such thing as too much light. While i like the ADA stuff, there are other methods that are just as sucessfull. 

remember i Honda Civic goes into the shop less than a Ferreri


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> ill give you a quik hint, a 150w MH by fishneedit @ less than $120 puts out more par than an ADA 150 MH light, however there is such thing as too much light. While i like the ADA stuff, there are other methods that are just as sucessfull.
> 
> remember i Honda Civic goes into the shop less than a Ferreri


What if you only ride a bicycle? lol! FYI, I've got 20 more Amanos on the way starting next week! Thanks for that tip!! :flick:


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Oh damn, here is a little something for the Gs


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice plant collection.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

I would never even consider buying one of ADA's light to tell you the truth, maybe the Aquasky, but as you said they are over priced, or I you can find better. I am going to try to build an LED fixture that is inspired by the solar series, not sure how close it will be, it will at least be based off the solar series though.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I did not say they are overpriced, what I said is that the Fishneedit fixture puts out more light, which I. This case is not necessarily better. I h
I personally will continue to buy Ada lights along with ATI


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, I think they are overpriced  They are nice, just expensive. I love the look of them, just would never buy something that costs so much! That may change if I get a job....

Hows the 120?


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

nice Buc  now you need some red one


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Got bored here is the result


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

i love your home decor looks likes eames era stuff or atleast knockoffs but im assuming with all the cash you dropped on this setup im guessin its all original haha. Dont worry about not looking the way you want right away im sure it will fill out and look stunning! By the way more pics of your furniture haha j/k


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

any buce close to getting plantlets?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Lol, all that furniture is either knoll or Herman miller, not into knock offs


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

i just noticed one of my Buce had a little plantlet and most of them are growing new leaves. I am creating a tank just for them


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I think it's time for some photo updates! It's been a while since last we got a chance to see your progress!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I'll take some pics soon. The micro swords have taken over the 60p


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> I'll take some pics soon. The micro swords have taken over the 60p


Yes! I can't wait to see how yours are doing! Mine have finally spread (though I'm sure they're not as dense as yours must be with that Aquasoil, lol) and have started to make a carpet. I just wish it were a bit thicker. Can't wait to see the pics! :icon_lol:


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Just trimmed the 60p hard









Let me know what you think


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow! Looking very green and lush, I have to say I like the wild look. But if this is what it looks like *after* you've trimmed it hard, I really would have loved to see a before picture, LOL!!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Lol it was a green blob of mass


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Here is the 120h


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Here is some ET I am growing for this tank when I redo it...


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I love how the 120H looks.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Man that CO2 is *KICKING* boy, lol!!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Bps = one solid stream


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

LOL that is not the co2 that is regular air i run at nights


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

On the 60p: is that e. tenellus and glosso in the foreground? Interesting combo... Got any closer shots?

Wow the growth on the 120h is awesome! Clean those pipes  I've noticed my pipes are super clear and get no buildup since I installed my LED's. I think I'm getting much less spillover, so nothing grows on the pipes - it's kinda nice! Do the ADA lights have some kind of shutter to trim the spillover? Looking good, man!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> Bps = one solid stream


WTF?!



fplata said:


> LOL that is not the co2 that is regular air i run at nights


Oh I was going to say, LOL!



theblondskeleton said:


> On the 60p: is that e. tenellus and glosso in the foreground? Interesting combo... Got any closer shots?
> 
> Wow the growth on the 120h is awesome! Clean those pipes  I've noticed my pipes are super clear and get no buildup since I installed my LED's. I think I'm getting much less spillover, so nothing grows on the pipes - it's kinda nice! Do the ADA lights have some kind of shutter to trim the spillover? Looking good, man!


Yes, those damn pipes need a serious cleaning, but I can state authoritatively that my use of LEDs has also dramatically reduced the algae buildup on my glassware, though I'm not certain how to attribute it. TBS may be right, perhaps it is because there is a lot less "spillover" but I find that the damn fixtures still pump out enough light (though with a noticeable difference in comparison to traditional light bulbs) to make want to have a cover for them on the sides...


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Bps = one solid stream - i am not kidding


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

you guys mean you do not like my brown and green pipes. I tough they added an artistic flair. i do clean them every month.

what you see as far as plants on the 60p are HC mixed in with micro swords B. and some Blyxa Japonica


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

styxx said:


> WTF?!
> 
> 
> Oh I was going to say, LOL!
> ...


I don't know if this is true but I have read reports in saltwater tanks where algae growth was reduced when LED lighting is used. I am not sure if this is correct but it might be attributed to the LED lights we have not being true/full spectrum like T5 or MH. Cleaner spectrum? Not sure, but it's a thought.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Green_Flash said:


> I don't know if this is true but I have read reports in saltwater tanks where algae growth was reduced when LED lighting is used. I am not sure if this is correct but it might be attributed to the LED lights we have not being true/full spectrum like T5 or MH. Cleaner spectrum? Not sure, but it's a thought.


Well it's interesting that you posit that theory Green_Flash, because the one thing that I DO like about LEDs is that their precise nanometer measurements in the spectrum range. Perhaps it is indeed a factor of "cleaner spectrum" at work, but either way I'm pleased. I did a ridiculous amount of reading before biting the bullet on these two fixtures and they cost a pretty penny to be sure, but given my results so far (and I'm not even using Aquasoil) I would say they have proven themselves quite adept at growing a very frustrating foreground plant. And if that is the sine qua non of success that these LEDs have proven their worth in that department. Now the real question is what would happen if I had decided to use HC or Glosso instead and would I have had the same results. A more comprehensive, long-term analysis would be in order in order to determine if my current success could be reproduced with a wider variety of plants under the same (current) conditions. Maybe when I get tired of this arrangement and switch to HC or Glosso we may well see if your/our theory proves to be an accurate one. But that is not to say that my lily pipes do not get dirty they do - but no where near the frequency or pace that they did when under different lighting types like T5's or T8's, etc. :redface:


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

I like how the tank 120 looks. So nice and lush! Will you be doing a major trim soon?

I remember you saying it was air some where... Forgot though.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

KFryman said:


> I like how the tank 120 looks. So nice and lush! Will you be doing a major trim soon?
> 
> I remember you saying it was air some where... Forgot though.


 I trim that tank every 4 or 5 weeks, I am going to re-escape it early next year


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

I like how simple the 60p is. More pics!


----------



## switch26 (Jan 25, 2012)

I like how you mentioned most of your furniture is from Herman Miller.. That stuff is made in my hometown.. I use to work there in college.. so you better enjoy the hard work i put into your furniture!

Running air at night doesn't give you any algae issues? My tank's always had algae issues if i ran air at night. If you have a good balance you shouldn't need it anymore i would think


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

i am glad to know Herman Miller still makes their furniture in the USA. air increases oxygenation which is great for beneficial bacteria.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Just read all 20 pages. very nice and congratulations on your accomplishments you deserve it for all your hard work in your life. I'm looking forward to the rescape next year and what you have in mind for it. Thanks for sharing once more


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you shadow! 

Can you say overgrown


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Is it just me or would anybody else think this would have been epic if it had a couple more rocks and nothing but the hydrocote? (I know I didn't spell it right) (I'm also starting like like the simpler look of things...)

Nice work, man.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice! I love the depth of field.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Very aesthetic. So natural looking!

The overgrown rocks and contour of the hills are really pleasing to the eye.

Good job!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

fplata said:


> Thank you shadow!
> 
> Can you say overgrown
> View attachment 58069



Looks great! like a hobbit house :smile:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

bluestems said:


> Looks great! like a hobbit house :smile:


It does look like a hobbit house! haha...boy are those CO2 diffusors working *overtime*, lol.


----------



## Fizgig777 (Aug 20, 2004)

The 'scape has a wonderful flow to it!


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

beautiful tanks and pond!! btw do know when the next meeting is in Miami?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

II Knucklez II said:


> beautiful tanks and pond!! btw do know when the next meeting is in Miami?


Thank you, we have to set up a time and date for the next meeting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Am I going crazy or did I recall reading something about you using some Elatine T. as a foreground? Maybe I'm confusing your thread with someone else's?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

You read it here, I have a bunch of ET that I have been growing, I set up a tank just to grow out plants. Let me know if you want some


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> You read it here, I have a bunch of ET that I have been growing, I set up a tank just to grow out plants. Let me know if you want some
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I went back and re-read the thread and realized that after I already posted; I've never had much luck with it myself so I'll pass, but I can't wait to see how it looks in the new scape!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

man that thing grows like a weed here


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

styxx said:


> It does look like a hobbit house! haha...boy are those CO2 diffusors working *overtime*, lol.


It really does look like a hobbit house built into a hill!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> man that thing grows like a weed here


To what precisely are you referring? :icon_conf


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

darn everything, but ET is what i was talking about


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> darn everything, but ET is what i was talking about


Ohhh, I see...how are things going with you these day!?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

styxx said:


> Ohhh, I see...how are things going with you these day!?


Things are cool man working like a mad man, i guess that is all i know. how about your self?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow just read most of the journal. I think you pulled off the Iwagumi look in your 120H. Its much easier on a normal 120P. I thought I was crazy with having 3 120P's. I always wanted the air pollen diffuser but at $180 it stings a bit. Until now I canot find any better lighting than metal halide, T5 are ok and LED don't even come close. Your full ADA set up is epic.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Wow just read most of the journal. I think you pulled off the Iwagumi look in your 120H. Its much easier on a normal 120P. I thought I was crazy with having 3 120P's. I always wanted the air pollen diffuser but at $180 it stings a bit. Until now I canot find any better lighting than metal halide, T5 are ok and LED don't even come close. Your full ADA set up is epic.


I don't know about that Marimoball, these days LEDs are very competitive with MH lights (especially at the high end like the EchoTech Radions).


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

ecoxotic has some very nice cannon led pendants


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

!shadow! said:


> ecoxotic has some very nice cannon led pendants


Yes, those too are very impressive.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Little update, this layout has less than one month before it reaches its end of life









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

double post


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

then you'll make a new layout?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Yes sir i will be using 100% Staurogyne Repens 049


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

fplata said:


> Little update, this layout has less than one month before it reaches its end of life
> View attachment 68233
> 
> 
> ...


If the stones were nicer quality, this would add a very nice touch to the scape.
This is not any skill issue on you at all, just what you have available. 

The front edges can be improved by taking a plastic paint scraper and pulling that edge back, so the slope is steeper ans the front edge is cleaner. 
Otherwise, that's the only thing I would change or try out.

Good rocks? Lots of time searching or lots of $ or both.
Finding good rock is the hardest thing in the USA.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

These are manteen stones, lots of dollars, I think it's not the quality of the stone this time but rather. I will arrange them differently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

fplata said:


> These are manteen stones, lots of dollars, I think it's not the quality of the stone this time but rather. I will arrange them differently
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? They do not look like manteen stones at all.
I've picked through many of those at AFA looking for the right look.
Yes, they are $$ these days also.

I abandoned all hope for those on larger tanks.

Stand is awesome.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes that stand is awesome and I'm saving my pennies for one myself Tom. But enough time has elapsed now my dear fplata for us to deserve a major update! It feels like its been 7 years already, wth!?! Looking at your last photo, I think the next time that I would rescape this particular tank, I'd have a much higher slope to the back since you're going without a background, but that's just my personal preference. The Stauro is going to look absolutely sick if you go with that as a foreground.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Also curious about an update, ditto on the stand being awesome.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Once I get back home I'll post some more pics. Newly planted 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool, what is the foreground plant?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

S. raepens 049


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Love it! You need to get a better camera, doesn't do the tank justice!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Yeah man i hear you, its my i phone, i do have a better camera, i am just lazy. plus i get to see the tank in person  when i get back home i might pull out my camera and lights and the whole deal and take a couple of good shoots


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That would be nice.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm getting the amazon soil I was wondering did u put the power sand over the AS or under, an what page in this post do u have a pic of how it looks?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I did it just as amano told me to do it . Ada producs come with instructions, I just followed them. Power sand goes in the bottom powder sand, if you use it goes on top.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

OMG just read through the whole thread. EPIC!

Nice house too! I moved to Miami Beach, and because of the smaller apartment space, I sold my knoll dining table set and sofa for nothing 😭. All I have left now are two Bertoia Chairs. 

If you ever host a local meeting I would love to go and visit your beautiful home!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

15 minutes to a delicious beer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

S.repens carpet filled in great.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Time to figure out the new scape. I am bored of this one already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Maybe an Eros only tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Any updates? How's the wabi-kusas doing?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Oh yeah...*



fplata said:


> Time to figure out the new scape. I am bored of this one already
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! I see we both have the same itch to scratch, lol!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

lol. the only difference is that your escapes look awesome, mine just look green


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> lol. the only difference is that your escapes look awesome, mine just look green


Awe, so nice!  Well we'll see, mine is "in transition" these days, lol.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Is the tank alive?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Very much so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

pics?


----------



## snake_doctor (Mar 22, 2013)

re-scape from last update?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Here are some bad pictures



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

What foreground plant is that?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

S.reapens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> S.reapens
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good!!


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

im not really a fan off the ADA thing but that looks amazing!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

fplata said:


> S.reapens
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chop it back to the bone, it'll grow back nicely.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Will do Tom, it gets chopped every 45 days or so,I'll chop deeper next time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice, I think this is the best iteration.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Mow the lawn!
Regrowth will look excellent.
I might consider adding stem plants in the rear of the left and middle sides.
Stems that look decent that can be cut like hedges.


----------



## Cardinal's Keeper (May 19, 2012)

Wow, that's alot of S. Repens. Maybe not as much as Tom's 180, but impressive non the less. 

That'll be one big sell off when you trim! :drool:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

fplata said:


> View attachment 220049
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might see if Henry at Planted Aquarium store will want the plants also.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Tom great Idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patsplat (Jul 5, 2013)

fplata said:


> So i created a sandbox aquarium to play around with hardscaping, much more complicated than I originally thought, the sandbox is one of the 20L from petco tanks with a $2.50 50 pound bag of of play sand. Here is a picture of my first ever hardscape. I have lots to learn so i would really appreciate a critique. This will always be my sand box and it will not see plants, fish or water for that matter. again your critique is more than welcome. once i get the delivery of my 120-H i will start taking pictures with a better Camera, I promise.


that hardscape is actually very nice, i would use that with a carpet of glossostigma elatenoides, that would look sick!


----------



## patsplat (Jul 5, 2013)

styxx said:


> LOL! Oh don't I knew it. I bought 45Lbs. of Seriyu stone and I fell like I had been punched in the stomach. Of course it's worth it, but still there's the principle of the thing. I've used manten stone before, and it's really nice too, with some very dark purplish veins to it, that I think you'll really like once they're wet.


isnt it suprising how much rocks are these days? XD


----------



## patsplat (Jul 5, 2013)

fplata said:


> For the locals once i have this tank going and well I will host a meet and greet here in my house, Ill supply the beer and wine and you guys supply the stories and plants


hey you live in miami and i live in orlando, if only i had a car :icon_neut well that sucks i guess, and if i had a car, there would also be the parents and bladeebladeebla -_-


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Update?


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes^


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Been a longggg time since I have been on the site ... I will break my silence to request an update! Hope all is well.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

guess I’ll post an update, replanted my aquarium


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Woah, it's been a minute. Welcome back (to this tank journal)!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Woah, it's been a minute. Welcome back (to this tank journal)!


Glad to be back. It has been a bit.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

These guys will likely be the only kind of fish that will call this tank home. I have about 20 now, will probably collect another 50 or so


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Decided to harvest all my fish from the everglades (not the park)


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

fplata said:


> View attachment 1027371
> These guys will likely be the only kind of fish that will call this tank home. I have about 20 now, will probably collect another 50 or so


Love bluefin killifish, but I've never kept them before. I was going to but ended up going a different direction. How do you like them? Are you collecting from the wild?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

minorhero said:


> Love bluefin killifish, but I've never kept them before. I was going to but ended up going a different direction. How do you like them? Are you collecting from the wild?


I have kept them before, I like them, I do collect them from wild and from multiple areas. They have minor mutations to their coloration and fin sizes


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

fplata said:


> I have kept them before, I like them, I do collect them from wild and from multiple areas. They have minor mutations to their coloration and fin sizes


I love collecting native fish. I had a tank that was (mostly) suckers and dace a year ago. Do you need a top for them or will they stay in the tank on their own?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

minorhero said:


> I love collecting native fish. I had a tank that was (mostly) suckers and dace a year ago. Do you need a top for them or will they stay in the tank on their own?


With an open top, you get a suicide here and there, but for the most part, if the water is good they stay in the tank


----------

